# Anyone use Remington's 12 ga. Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs for deer?



## NYH1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Our hunting camp is in the "shotgun only" part of the state. So I'll be using my 11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga. It has a 21 inch fully rifled barrel with the cantilever scope mount and a Leupold VX-II 2-7x33mm Shotgun Scope. 

I shot a few Remington Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs through it a few weeks ago at my friends camp just to get it on paper. I only shot it at 50 yards. It seems to like the Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs. I'm going to buy a few more boxes and go to the range to finish sighting it in. I'll zero it at 100 yards. 

Have any of you guys/gals shot any deer or black bear with the Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs? If so how did they perform?


----------



## Evan629 (Jul 23, 2007)

i've tried them with my 20ga and they worked well, these past few years i've hunted deer with my bow, no luck yet. now i use the gun for only birds


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 16, 2007)

Never used them, always used the Copper Solids.

They open up like tin can size, and tear the bejibbers out of a deer.

Chuck


----------



## weatherby guy (Aug 16, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> Our hunting camp is in the "shotgun only" part of the state. So I'll be using my 11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga. It has a 21 inch fully rifled barrel with the cantilever scope mount and a Leupold VX-II 2-7x33mm Shotgun Scope.
> 
> I shot a few Remington Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs through it a few weeks ago at my friends camp just to get it on paper. I only shot it at 50 yards. It seems to like the Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs. I'm going to buy a few more boxes and go to the range to finish sighting it in. I'll zero it at 100 yards.
> 
> ...



Have the same gun, however with a hastings trigger and a leupold vari X III 3.5-14. The scope is a bit much regarding magnification as the gun is a 125yard proposition in my mind......the slugs drop like a lead balloon after about 100 yards. I have run every make, weight and style through mine (slugs with the barnes bullets <my favorite bullet bar none in all of my rifles, muzzleloaders> remington core lockt, old school rifled full bore size lead slugs both with and without fins.......etc.). Surprisingly winchesters silver tip sabot slug (400 grains at 1700ft per second) shoots amazing out of mine. If I do my part on the sand bags I have shot 4 short grounds that measured 2.5 inches. While quite not as good as my inline muzzel loader, still pretty remarkable in my book. I have had nothing but erratic performance with the 3inch shells. 2 3/4 length shells seem to be the medicine for extended range (ie deer with a shotgun).

On a somewhat different note, I shoot an SP-10 with a 23 inch smooth bore for turkeys and coyotes. I have shot 1 respectable black bear in saskatchwan using a winchester fully rifled lead slugs (3 1/2) length slugs, 1 1/4 ounce slug weight traveling at a modest 1280 fps. Assuming the prefered heart lung hit they really don't outperform the typical bonded 12 gauge slug my a huge margin. However they are quite impressive if you choose to 'break a bear down' by putting one of these fat boys through both shoulders. The one down side to these slugs is that they are lead and don't have the integrity of a true bonded bullet or solid. However they are pretty impressive when hunting from a stand and the ranges are fairly short. Brown bear guides won't consider them as they lack the necessary pentration due to their pure lead composition.

King of a long winded answer.

PS The trigger on your shotgun is identical to any 1187 with respect to pull, break,.........etc. The hasting drop in allows for a number of adjustments which truely makes the shotgun feel as if it almost has the break 'like a glass rod' typically found in the more expensive after market rifle triggers. My personal opinion is to shoot the gammut of slugs that the various makers market and go with what shoots best out of you gun............and shoot em at 100 yards as much as possible. Groups at 50 yards (good or bad) can provide a false sense of security with respect to what your gun is and isn't capable on a consistent basis.


----------

